
Pedal Power Generator - spking
http://www.los-gatos.ca.us/davidbu/pedgen.html
======
gitgud
> _30 minute average output (back when I was in shape) 150 Watts_

So in Australia, electricity is relatively expensive at around 30 cents per
kWh. This means 150 Watts for 30mins is worth 30c * 0.5hr * 0.150kW = 2.25
cents... for 30mins of vigorous exercise...

The reality is electricity is incredibly cheap to buy in most countries and
human powered generation is completely infeasible for practical use...

[1] [https://www.canstarblue.com.au/electricity/electricity-
costs...](https://www.canstarblue.com.au/electricity/electricity-costs-kwh/)

